# Aerial Tramway



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Has anyone attempted an aerial tramway? As I'm adding a small mountain and new mine I am wondering about making a tramway similiar to those that used to serve in the Colorado mountains. The only commercial tramway I can find is LGB's but it isn't really what I ws looking for and I'm not sure about modifying it. I would like to look at making it operational by a simple return loop.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I was thinking about modeling one, but decided against it since it would be too much work for an outdoor model that could be easily damaged by falling branches, wildlife, etc.... 


Still would be a neat addition to the mine area and maybe one day I'll come back to the idea of constructing a tram. But for now, the only "aerial" thing we have is a rope controlling the mine elevator:











Back when I was thinking about modeling a tramway, internet searches gave me these as references:


Aerial Tram 1

Aerial Tram 2


Aerial Tram 3

Aerial Tram 4 
O/S Scale Ore Bucket


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Matt,

I am also worried about the dogs and kids damaging the line and was thinking of designing some type of release that would allow the line to separate before it tears out one of the anchor bases. It could be as simple as using a tippet similiar to a fly fishing line or something mechnical. I really like the way you built your mine into the hill.

Thanks, Bill


----------

